# Cervelo S3 Disc



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

https://www.cervelo.com/en-us/road/s-series/s3-disc


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Whaaaaaaa?!?!?!?!?!?!?!  I am curious about the weight. Very, cool, but I wish they had clearance for tires up to 28mm tires though...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Bikerumor just put a preview out that has some additional details:

Cervélo thinks their new aero disc brake S3 Disc will be a workhorse racer - Bikerumor


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> Bikerumor just put a preview out that has some additional details:
> 
> from the bike rumour piece.
> 
> Cervélo thinks their new aero disc brake S3 Disc will be a workhorse racer - Bikerumor



The frame redesign is pretty minor, other than using a rear triangle and dropouts that take more inspiration from the Rca frame than the S3


----------



## jumbojuice (Nov 19, 2013)

If it works, don't break it.


----------



## faroodi (Dec 25, 2012)

Frameset only:

http://www.cervelo-berlin.de/rahmen/cervelo-s3-frame.html#.V-bglPD3bYU

http://www.cervelo-berlin.de/rahmen/cervelo-s3-frame-8771.html#.V-bgzPD3bYU


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Aero bike with disc brakes... ut:


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Horrible paint scheme! I have a '14 S3 -- red and gray and white -- and think it's one of the best looking bikes around. Why they went white and black and spots of florescent green is beyond me. I've been eyeing the new Venge ViAS disc, then I heard Cervelo was coming out with one, I saw it, and now I'm back to eyeing the Venge. Manufacturers really need to offer more than one paint scheme per frame; what works for one person is totally unappealing for another.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wood Devil said:


> Horrible paint scheme! I have a '14 S3 -- red and gray and white -- and think it's one of the best looking bikes around. Why they went white and black and spots of florescent green is beyond me. I've been eyeing the new Venge ViAS disc, then I heard Cervelo was coming out with one, I saw it, and now I'm back to eyeing the Venge. Manufacturers really need to offer more than one paint scheme per frame; what works for one person is totally unappealing for another.


It also comes in red and black (I don't know if you looked at the website) and some countries have a red, black, and white frameset available as well.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> It also comes in red and black (I don't know if you looked at the website) and some countries have a red, black, and white frameset available as well.


The all white Venge Vias is solid but it's not a total knockout either. It probably won't be fun to keep clean either. The white and black frameset is better, I kind of dig the look of the that one and I really like the red, black and powder blue rim brake bike.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

OldChipper said:


> Aero bike with disc brakes... ut:


Not exactly crazy, but I get why some aren't interested. I am....

What the Specialized Venge ViAS Disc suggests for the future of aero disc road bikes | CyclingTips


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> It also comes in red and black (I don't know if you looked at the website) and some countries have a red, black, and white frameset available as well.


I actually think that scheme is Red and Navy Blue.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wood Devil said:


> I actually think that scheme is Red and Navy Blue.


Ahh, my bad.


----------

